# 7DII - where are the leaks ??



## x-vision (Aug 5, 2014)

Everyone is convinced that the 7DII will be announced next month.
And yet, there hasn't been a single leak so far - just wishlists and conjectures. 

As per this rumor from December 2011, the 7DII was supposed to be one of the big items at Photokina 2012.
We know how that turned out 8) .

If history is any indication, no leaks - no announcement.
So, where are the leaks ??


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 5, 2014)

I think that we saw a CR3 posting by CR quite a while back. However, it did not have specifics. I saw a supposed leak the other day, but without confirming information, its not really believable.

Most leaks have come from people printing brochures, or involved with setting up for announcements, and usually happen about one maybe two weeks before. Canon severely punishes leakers with loss of future business, even if it was a rogue employee. That's why leaks are hard to come by, and places like CR protect the identity as well as rephrasing leaked information to protect them. CR may not publish all they have if it can't be sourced from more than one person.

Sometimes early leaks happen, but they are difficult to confirm, and get ignored or downplayed.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Aug 5, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I think that we saw a CR3 posting by CR quite a while back. However, it did not have specifics. I saw a supposed leak the other day, but without confirming information, its not really believable.



Here it is... http://www.canonrumors.com/2014/07/eos-7d-replacement-telephoto-lens-in-september-cr3/



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Most leaks have come from people printing brochures, or involved with setting up for announcements, and usually happen about one maybe two weeks before. Canon severely punishes leakers with loss of future business, even if it was a rogue employee. That's why leaks are hard to come by, and places like CR protect the identity as well as rephrasing leaked information to protect them. CR may not publish all they have if it can't be sourced from more than one person.
> 
> Sometimes early leaks happen, but they are difficult to confirm, and get ignored or downplayed.



If there's no new 7D announced, it may be simply discontinued. Some (internet) retailers are no longer carrying this body, and no question that demand for the 7D is going down. The 7D is yesterday's hero...


----------



## JP (Aug 5, 2014)

That NDF agreement must scare the lights out of many folks who have been actively testing a new body... oh... and FYI, not all the prototypes are the same... Imagine some dope leaking specs of a camera body he had that had unique specs in it that identified him as the leaker! He would then be screwed by a multi-Billion Dollar world- wide corp. Not a good idea to take a chance.. IMO..


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 5, 2014)

IMHO Canon has learned from leakages and not so well placed announcements followed by delays, bad press and angry customers in the last few years. So I suppose, right now you will only get to know what Canon and Canon marketing department wants you to know.
Seeing the rumors pages being so quiet means to me, that 
a)	there is nothing ahead – hard to believe, especially after photokina 2012 was pretty disappointing from the point of view of the Canon DSLR customer
b)	there is something coming, that Canon believes and wants to produce a strong impact on the market and the competitors
And so they want to only at the last moment let the competitors know and give them no time to react.

Of course, what Canon thinks to produce a “strong impact” and what we gear heads think to do so might differ a lot and therefore it will be funny to see, what will be announced and how people here at CR will react.
Snacks and drinks are stored  so enjoy the show ;D


----------



## bcflood (Aug 5, 2014)

My sources are telling me that Canon is set to make a major announcement about dropping digital completely as a "failed experiment" and returning to 35mm film. This bold move is sure to catch the competition napping and be seen as revolutionary. 

Kodak, at least, is hoping this is true


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 5, 2014)

The 7DII will be a weather-sealed body – that means no leaks.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 5, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> The 7DII will be a weather-sealed body – that means no leaks.



What does that imply about Nikon weatherproofing??


----------



## FEBS (Aug 5, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> The 7DII will be a weather-sealed body – that means no leaks.



:'(, damned that weather sealed body

All pro dealers are expected on 5 September by Canon for ....

Look at the stocks of the 7D, just a few weeks and we all will know more.


----------



## mackguyver (Aug 5, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> The 7DII will be a weather-sealed body – that means no leaks.


Unless it has a light leak under the top LCD, of course


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 5, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > The 7DII will be a weather-sealed body – that means no leaks.
> ...



Yes. Yes, of course. Naturally not those four...


----------



## moreorless (Aug 5, 2014)

I'm guessing a big issue here is that Canon and Nikon seem likely to be in very direct competision with the 7D2 and the D400 so both are keeping an extra tight lid on any specs.


----------



## cosmopotter (Aug 5, 2014)

I have a friend in Canon and I work closely with Canon on projects. I have been bothering him for details, but they are being REALLY tight with the details on this one. It is coming but this thing is locked down... Apple could learn a few lessons from Canon.


----------



## duffer5 (Aug 5, 2014)

Well done, Neuro! It's rare to see a "Princess Bride" quote here.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Aug 5, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> The 7DII will be a weather-sealed body – that means no leaks.



Personally, I'm hibernating and have been for quite some time. My last significant purchase was last fall, the 70-200 f/2.8 II and the 24-70 f/2.8 II. After that, I was pretty much done with major purchases from Canon until something significant came out. All my scratches were itched at that point.

That said, if the 7D-II *WERE* a heavily weather sealed body, I would seriously consider it for the type of shooting I do. I've glanced at the Pentax K-3 several times as a tempting and very interesting camera for it's weather sealing and different mix of features and controls. The only thing that stops me is the process of buying into another whole new system.

So, my fingers are crossed Canon! Give me a K-3 killer! 8)


----------



## xps (Aug 5, 2014)

One normally well informed "source", who produces things "around" or for the transport-safety of the products we want to buy, do still not have the any information about the coming job they have to do. Canon has reservated production capacities, but - other than normally - this will be an "last minute" production job.


----------



## Famateur (Aug 5, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



*Canon Middle Manager:* Thirty men guard the 7DII specs.
*Canon CEO:* Double it! My 7DII must be safe!

8)


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Aug 5, 2014)

The Yeti has them on his website.


----------



## Slyham (Aug 5, 2014)

Famateur said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > mackguyver said:
> ...



Inconceivable!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 5, 2014)

Famateur said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > mackguyver said:
> ...



CanonRumors, tear his keyboard off. 

Oh, you mean these specs.


----------



## dgatwood (Aug 5, 2014)

I mean, if we only had a spec sheet, that would be something....


----------



## 2n10 (Aug 5, 2014)

dgatwood said:


> I mean, if we only had a spec sheet, that would be something....



But where would that Christmas like joy be if you know the specs in advance? :


----------



## Famateur (Aug 5, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Famateur said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...





dgatwood said:


> I mean, if we only had a spec sheet, that would be something....



LOL...it's been a long time since we've had a good run of Princess Bride adaptations. I always enjoy them...


----------



## Lightmaster (Aug 5, 2014)

the rumor websites will know it the second canon makes the announcement and 3 seconds after dpreview posted it.

really there is not much rumor sites do beside posting what someone send them per email.

it´s not like the car industry where you have dedicated people who are hunting "erlkönige".


----------



## mackguyver (Aug 5, 2014)

Lightmaster said:


> the rumor websites will know it the second canon makes the announcement and 3 seconds after dpreview posted it.
> 
> really there is not much rumor sites do beside posting what someone send them per email.
> 
> it´s not like the car industry where you have dedicated people who are hunting "erlkönige".


CR has scooped DPReview and others on lenses and previous announcements by 24-36 hours...that's why I started coming here


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 6, 2014)

dgatwood said:


> I mean, if we only had a spec sheet, that would be something....



Where did we put that spec sheet the albino had?

Over the white Rebel SL1, I think...


----------



## helpful (Aug 6, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> The 7DII will be a weather-sealed body – that means no leaks.



Awesome post! Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## Richard8971 (Aug 6, 2014)

OMG, you guys are cracking me up.

The fact that there are no 7D2 leaks must mean that it is left handed!

D


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Aug 6, 2014)

Another two weeks then they should appear in earnest. If they don't appear in another 3 weeks then maybe the 7D2 is the Yeti.


----------



## x-vision (Aug 9, 2014)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> If they don't appear in another 3 weeks then maybe the 7D2 is the Yeti.


Meanwhile, the latest rumor in Nikon-land is that Nikon will be announcing a new _FF camera_ at Photokina:
http://nikonrumors.com/2014/08/08/another-full-frame-nikon-dslr-camera-coming-for-phiotokina.aspx/

So, no 7DII competitor from Nikon. Instead, a new FF camera.

Canon and Nikon are evenly matched, basically, at every price level. 
The Nikon rumor just increased the probability of a 5DIV at Photokina over a 7DII, IMO.


----------

